# Sendmail & pop

## Snake007uk

ok ive installed sendmail fine working no probs, bu im having probs with a pop server ive installed qpopper but how do i configure it  so it runs on startup etc..

Snake

----------

## Sesquipedalian

That depends.....

If you want to run qpopper in standalone mode, I believe you'll have to re-compile qpopper with:

```
./configure --enable-standalone
```

and create your own rc file to start and stop it.

However, the default behavior is to run in "inetd mode" in which case you just need to set up xinetd to control it.  Make sure that your /etc/xinetd.d/pop-3 looks something like:

```

service pop-3

{

        socket_type             = stream

        wait                    = no

        user                    = root

        port                    = 110

        server                  = /usr/sbin/popper

        server_args             = -s

        log_on_success          += USERID

        log_on_failure          += USERID

        disable                 = no

}

```

In particular, check the line that says "disable = no"

Then add xinetd to start automaticly:

```
rc-update add xinetd default
```

----------

## Mpemba Effect

qpopper should install xinetd (if not installed previously). In /etc/xinetd.d there should be a file called qpopper if not you can create one and have this in it

```
service pop3

{

       socket_type = stream  

       protocol = tcp  

       wait = no  

       user = root  

       server = /usr/sbin/popper  

       server_args = qpopper -s  

       port = 110

       disable = no

} 
```

Personally I prefer to run qpopper in standalone mode and then to create a init script and add it to the default run level. If you want to run in standalone mode you need to add this line

```

--enable-standalone

```

to your qpopper ebuild  :Smile: 

edit: lol  :Smile: 

----------

## Snake007uk

ok fixed the firest problem i just emerged xinetd maybe ebuild problem?

now i have the problem i create a user and when i connect to qpopper to authorise it won conect giving an error

----------

## Sesquipedalian

hmmm..... ok.    Quick checklist:

1) You have "disable = no" in /etc/xined.d/pop-3

2) You have started xinetd

3) There are no firewalls or firewall rules blocking access to port 110

Try to telnet to port 110 and see what kind of response you get.  If you're getting an error, what is it?

PS  Mpemba Effect...... GET OUT OF MY HEAD!    :Laughing: 

----------

## Snake007uk

ok the second prob got sorted by emerging xinetd, for some reason it didnt emerge it with qpopper ?

anyway now im totally pissed off i can login in to qpopper for some reason i ahave to re setup the permission on the /var/mail folder

now i just want to start from scxrcthj can someone recommend and good smtp and pop server please not too much required thanks

----------

## Sesquipedalian

 *Snake007uk wrote:*   

> anyway now im totally pissed off i can login in to qpopper for some reason i ahave to re setup the permission on the /var/mail folder

 

You should just need to do

```
chmod 1777 /var/spool/mail
```

to get it working.

If this doesn't solve your problem, what exactly is the problem?

----------

## honold

might i suggest popa3d instead of qpopper?  simpler, more secure.

----------

